
US to make at least $285m cut to UN budget after vote on Jerusalem - dsr12
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/26/us-to-make-at-least-285m-cut-to-un-budget-after-vote-on-jerusalem
======
simonh
Brit here. I think the UN should seriously consider relocating it's offices
from New York. It's really not acceptable to have the organisation held to
ransom like this. I'd support Berlin, Rome or Paris as good options if one of
those nations was willing to take it on. With the new high speed rail links
between London and Paris coming on line soon maybe we could split the burden.
I can see some good coming of this, clearly the organisation and it's members
can't take funding or independence for granted and need to take them
seriously.

Maybe we in Britain could contribute a bit more from the massive savings we're
supposed to reap from Brexit - ho, ho.

~~~
sharemywin
I'm sure Trump would vote for it to be moved to Moscow.

------
mankash666
Funny how Saudi Arabia being head of women's rights doesn't cause a protest
vote, or Syria becoming the human rights council head. But the US vote on
Jerusalem is condemned?!!

I'm not a Trump supporter, but I'm very much in support of exposing the
hypocrisy of the UN.

------
tanto
Tbh I wouldn't wonder if Trump is really a Russian asset. The damage he has
done to the US reputation is irreparable. The US didn't have a good standing
internationally before him but right now most people I do know consider the US
as the most dangerous country to world peace. The whole refugees crisis in
Europe started with the US destabilising the near East and now the president
of the US considers all refugees gay or terrorist's or both and can't most
probably show any near East country on a world map.

